# Police Officer Kevin Jordan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Jordan*

Griffin Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Saturday, May 31, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/31/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kevin Jordan was shot and killed while arrest a female subject while working an overtime assignment at approximately 2:30 am.

He was working the assignment at a Waffle House on U.S. 19 when three customers began creating an disturbance. He escorted the three outside but the female subject began fighting with him. After subduing the woman he was placing her in handcuffs on the ground when one of the male subjects shot him in the back three times. All three rounds penetrated his bullet proof vest, causing fatal wounds.

Officer Jordan's civilian brother, who had come to the location to speak with him, witnessed the shooting. The brother, who was armed, shot and wounded the subject, who was taken into custody.

Officer Jordan had served with the Griffin Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and seven children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Steven D. Heaton
Griffin Police Department
868 W Poplar Street
Griffin, GA 30224

Phone: (770) 229-6450

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22088-police-officer-kevin-jordan#ixzz33KKLcv00


----------

